# How he Muzzies Extort Money



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

*How the Muzzies Extort Money from Big Business!*

Aussie Grocery Chain vs Arab food endorsement.

They keep chipping away a little at a time next thing you know the arabs will dominate all countries unless people wake up!

Make sure the grocery buyer in your household reads this.

There should be more leading Australians like Dick, he gets to the bottom of important issues and anything that amounts to selling out Australia is very important.

A WARNING FROM DICK SMITH:

You may be aware that " Dick Smith " chain franchise stores are being pressured by the Islamic Council of Australia to gain 'Halal Certification' otherwise they will be proscribed and banned from Muslim custom.

This is their response:

A MESSAGE FROM DICK SMITH. 
"We at Dick Smith 's have received a number of letters from people asking if we will be putting the Muslim Halal logo on our food.

To acquire Halal certification, payment is required to the endorsing body (the Islamic Council) and involves a number of site inspections of both our growers and processors in order to ensure that our practices comply with the conditions of Halal certification.

It is important to note that this does not reflect the quality of the food being processed or sold - it only means that the products are approved as being prepared in accordance with the traditions of the Muslim faith.

We are aware of an increasing number of large companies both in Australia and overseas, such as Kraft and Cadbury, who have obtained accreditation to use the Halal logo. We don't believe they have done this because of any religious commitment but rather for purely commercial reasons.

Perhaps these large organizations can afford to do this.

While we have a choice however, we would prefer to avoid unnecessarily increasing the cost of our products in order to pay for Halal accreditation when this money would be better spent continuing to support important charitable causes where assistance is greatly needed.

We point out that we have never been asked to put a Christian symbol (or any other religious symbol) on our food requiring that we send money to a Christian organization for the right to do so.
Others would add that money paid to ANY Muslim 'organization' (and you had better believe it: these people ARE 'organized') can easily find its way into the hands of Islamic extremist-fanatics and murderers, irrespective of assurances to the contrary.

What other assurances do we accept from Muslims? Oh, that's right, 'Islam is a religion of PEACE'! How less Australian can companies get, than to place money into the hands of those who seek to exploit us?"

This is an example of how the leaders of Muslims in Aus./NZ. are bullying large commercial organizations (especially in the food industry) into paying what is no more than blatant extortion money. The amazing part is that these weak-kneed organizations (Cadbury/ Schweppes/ Nestles/ Kraft etc.) actually pay the large sums demanded by these self-appointed religious bureaucrats.

Of course, the manufacturers promptly pass this levy on to unwitting consumers as cost increases. Next time you buy a block of Cadbury's chocolate, look for the Halal Certification seal on the wrapper. So, regardless of your own religious faith, you end up subsidizing Islam.
The Council also controls the Muslim voter bloc which, as yet, does not have sufficient critical mass to make a difference - but give them time.

Several state jurisdictions are under pressure to adopt or permit Sharia Law in Marriage, Family and Property matters and some, under the delusion that they are being progressively liberal, are permitting this. This has already happened in some local authorities in the U.K. Google the U.K. Education Department's current investigation into the conduct of Muslim-run schools in the Birmingham area of England.

How many more warnings do people need?
Check the produce on the shelf and don't buy anything Muslim extorted.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for the info,now I know who not to buy from!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Muslims are real pros at this. The practice goes back to the 7th century where they have their foundation and wish to remain there. Jefferson and Barbary Pirates, sale of nobles captured back to the crusaders, 30% tax placed on non muslims to exist in muslim dominated areas (Jews, Coptic Christians, etcetera).


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

islam is a geo-political ideology of world domination made up of two groups; those that want to convert you and those that want to kill or enslaven you. Those who want to convert you are willing to fund those who want to kill you...and have created as many avenues for funding as possible to achieve world domination.

islam is not a religion of peace, it is an ideology of violence. And they have mind-screwed a good portion of their "believers" into thinking otherwise.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Put all the Muslim stuff with the bacon and pork products


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

What a great idea!! Put bacon grease wherever they frequent. Don't shoot rock salt, shoot bacon bits, etc. jmo. Carry fried bacon with you, they must surely be repelled by it. no need for weapons.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

It's time for another crusade folks... I might have to do my own version of halal. I will be blessing my ammo and spraying it with bacon grease. Send the SOB's straight to hell.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> islam is a geo-political ideology of world domination made up of two groups; those that want to convert you and those that want to kill or enslaven you. Those who want to convert you are willing to fund those who want to kill you...and have created as many avenues for funding as possible to achieve world domination.
> 
> islam is not a religion of peace, it is an ideology of violence. And they have mind-screwed a good portion of their "believers" into thinking otherwise.


^^^^^ This is the truth. If you are still wearing blinders on this serious matter, Take Them Off. One just needs to consciously look around and take note of what is happening. The groundwork has long been layed in place.

It is all about Islam


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SGG said:


>


I'll have to remind my butcher to stock up on those.

Obummer is sending an infusion of , terrorists, er "refugees", to the closest city. And the *stupid liberals* are all giddy about it! They can't figure out how to pay for the hood rats and criminal aliens there already, let alone fund the infrastructure for the nearly bankrupted municipal services. They just raise taxes on those that still have jobs, piss away what they can, and award patronage do nothing "jobs" to their friends/string pullers.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

There can be however many here! It will just sharpen my shooting skills. NO ARAB PEOPLE are going to come here and even think about taking over my country!!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)




----------

